# Best filter type for a Walstad tank?



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello,

In his book, she tells she use canister filters a lot. An Eheim 2217 or Fluval 406 would be fine for 55G.

I use an Eheim 2217 for my 65G planted tank.

Michel.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

micheljq said:


> Hello,
> 
> In his book, she tells she use canister filters a lot. An Eheim 2217 or Fluval 406 would be fine for 55G.
> 
> ...


Ok thank you for the info I will look into that product ^^


----------



## tarsman013 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a SunSUn 304b on my 40b and LOVE it. For the money, I do not think you can go wrong, its 90 bucks without media to your door (ebay). Setup was pretty easy, and so far, its awesome, 0 complaints


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I really like that book. I got a copy through a public library inter-library loan, you might want to try that if any of the libraries around you don't charge much for the service.

After I read it, I ended up buying a copy off of amazon.

As to aeration - most powerheads have a venturi, so they draw in a stream of tiny bubbles, and any water movement that causes the surface to ripple/move also thins the boundary layer and increases water/atmospheric gas exchange. 

HOB is for Hang-On-Back, Aqauclear is an old favorite, it's fairly versatile in terms of media, and it's decently priced from what I remember.

For a larger tank, I think a cannister filter is probably better- and also it keeps the tank relatively clutter-free, all you have is the uptake and returns.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

tarsman013 said:


> I have a SunSUn 304b on my 40b and LOVE it. For the money, I do not think you can go wrong, its 90 bucks without media to your door (ebay). Setup was pretty easy, and so far, its awesome, 0 complaints


I actually been reading some reviews on this brand (and ehiem) and wow lot of bad reviews for longevity of the products or simly arriving broken O.O kinda of scares me to try one of them..




lochaber said:


> I really like that book. I got a copy through a public library inter-library loan, you might want to try that if any of the libraries around you don't charge much for the service.
> 
> After I read it, I ended up buying a copy off of amazon.
> 
> ...


Ah thank you for explaining power heads, and lol I feel stupid I have a HOB, just ever knew what that style of filter was called .


----------



## Kareen (Apr 6, 2013)

Sunsun or Aquatop are good filters check them out on E-Bay


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I like canisters on dirted tanks as you don't have to worry as much about things like evaporation. I have only done small tanks that were 100% dirt and I felt the HOB created too much downward flow after any evaporation. May not be such an issue on taller tanks. Depending on how you do your outflow (I would probably recommend spray bar), a canister also allow for more even flow out of the output as well as through the tank. 

If you are capping your soil, none of what I am talking about is a big deal.


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

Rena Filstar XP4 would work great. More than enough circulation for a 55 gallon. Very generous space for filter media of your choice. Extremely quiet.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Kareen said:


> Sunsun or Aquatop are good filters check them out on E-Bay


I might be wrong but from my bit of reading I thought sunsun=aquatop just owned by new company but same product?



talontsiawd said:


> I like canisters on dirted tanks as you don't have to worry as much about things like evaporation. I have only done small tanks that were 100% dirt and I felt the HOB created too much downward flow after any evaporation. May not be such an issue on taller tanks. Depending on how you do your outflow (I would probably recommend spray bar), a canister also allow for more even flow out of the output as well as through the tank.
> 
> If you are capping your soil, none of what I am talking about is a big deal.


I will be capping mine with gravel but thank you for the information, will keep it in mind if I ever go pure dirt bottom



Dx3Bash said:


> Rena Filstar XP4 would work great. More than enough circulation for a 55 gallon. Very generous space for filter media of your choice. Extremely quiet.


Haven't read up on that brand yet, how long have you had yours(?) running?


----------



## tarsman013 (Aug 26, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> I might be wrong but from my bit of reading I thought sunsun=aquatop just owned by new company but same product?


They are essentially the same thing, some people has noted that Aquatop branded filters have slightly better plastic. As for longevity of the filter, if after 3 years it stops working, parts are relatively cheap, or just buying an entirely new canister is not our of the question based on the price. Mine arrived in great condition, nothing broken .


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

micheljq said:


> Hello,
> 
> In his book, she tells she use canister filters a lot. An Eheim 2217 or Fluval 406 would be fine for 55G.
> 
> ...


 
+one for the eheim 2217.
Second choice would be Rena XP3.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Thank you everyone for your input!* I decided to go with a SunSun from amazon.com. It had a good gph rate and was in my budget, plus I trust amazon to help if there are problems (broken on arrival/doesn't work when set up). Hope it works out ^^ If not I may try Ehiem though its a bit more pricey.
Once the filter arrives and passes a test run I will be ordering plants and starting the tank setup, maybe I'll throw up a tank journal when I do, dunno yet.


----------



## tarsman013 (Aug 26, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> *Thank you everyone for your input!* I decided to go with a SunSun from amazon.com. It had a good gph rate and was in my budget, plus I trust amazon to help if there are problems (broken on arrival/doesn't work when set up). Hope it works out ^^ If not I may try Ehiem though its a bit more pricey.
> Once the filter arrives and passes a test run I will be ordering plants and starting the tank setup, maybe I'll throw up a tank journal when I do, dunno yet.
> 
> If mods like to lock/close threads that are done, feel free to do so here.
> Have a nice day ^^



sweet, any questions, let me know. I have learned a lot after setting mine up (I am even running a ISTA Max Mix reactor in line). Protip: the hoses it comes with a great, but pretty damn rigid, best bet is to heat them up with a blow drier (NOT A HEAT GUN) to get them to bend how you want.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

tarsman013 said:


> sweet, any questions, let me know. I have learned a lot after setting mine up (I am even running a ISTA Max Mix reactor in line). Protip: the hoses it comes with a great, but pretty damn rigid, best bet is to heat them up with a blow drier (NOT A HEAT GUN) to get them to bend how you want.


Ok thank you I will do that ^^


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Filter arrived today! So excited to try it out, going to test it on large 45 gallon trashcan (never used for trash) that I have a large piece of wood soaking in right now, figure if I can suck it out and drain it into the sink next to it (going through the canister) without anything leaking or blowing up, I'm good to go. Hope it works then I can get the last few things together and begin the journey into the (semi) Walstad tank world!


----------

